# How the hell did this guy from Lookism ascend so hard with infraorbital rim implants??



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 4, 2021)

one of the most insane infraorbital rim implant ascensions I've ever seen. he also didnt mention any other procedures being done at the same time (e.g. canthoplasty, orbital decompression)

before:







after:






*more pics and info from him:*

First pic is before (had makeup on), all the rest is after. I'm squinting in the final picture which looks shit actually, the rest is neutral eyes.

had poor under eye support + bug eyes before.

Cost was 5k. Tiny unnoticeable scars on side of eyes but no other downsides really.

If I could do it again I'd get lateral and superior implants to give the entire eye area a tight bony casing. that's one of my surgery tips, the biggest cost is actually just the hospital and anesthetic fees. so ask for as much done as possible in one surgery to get the max benefit.



this is the implant he has claimed to use:






doesn't make sense to me tbh
how did his entire eye shape change simply because of infraorbital implants? and he didn't even go to Taban by the looks of it and still hasnt disclosed the name of the surgeon. iirc someone said that it was a surgeon in latvia, and explains why he paid so little

link to original post:






1 day away from my orbital rim implant surgery


then I'll be right bak to lurking here after gaining 0.5pts from a 3 to a 3.5 before: after: more pics:




lookism.net





and even Taban doesn't claim that infraorbital rim implants will augment eye shape



from:






looks like infraorbital implants dont affect the eye shape at all


only good for tear through maxxing




lookism.net


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jun 4, 2021)

Well, to start off, hes slightly squinting in all the after pictures

And idk why, but it seems to me like his eyebrows/supraorbitals look different - its as if his eyebrows were a bit lower no? Doesent it look like it to you? Like his entire eye area got more compact?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 4, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Well, to start off, hes slightly squinting in all the after pictures
> 
> And idk why, but it seems to me like his eyebrows/supraorbitals look different - its as if his eyebrows were a bit lower no? Doesent it look like it to you? Like his entire eye area got more compact?


how can you tell that hes squinting?

and cant really say for sure if his eyebrows became lower as the camera angle varies a lot between the photos


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bruh he looks so fucking aspie. Gives off such weird vibes, like I am actually creeped out by him especially with that camera quality. Looks like some murder suicide tape filmed in 2007 and posted on LiveLeak or some shit


----------



## weallburninhell (Jun 4, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> one of the most insane infraorbital rim implant ascensions I've ever seen. he also didnt mention any other procedures being done at the same time (e.g. canthoplasty, orbital decompression)
> 
> before:
> 
> ...



he look more dark triad from the before


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 4, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Bruh he looks so fucking aspie


he's got hunter eyes now, which are aesthetically ideal


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jun 4, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> he's got hunter eyes now, which are aesthetically ideal


Aesthetically my ass, its all useless when u look like u ran away from mental hospital. A chubby guy with nice cologne and funny personality would have more romantic success than that guy on the photo


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 4, 2021)

no name of surgeon jflol


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jun 4, 2021)

"Ascended", this nigga looks like he kills cats in his basement or something


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

Adding more padding to the under eye changes the height and possibly the shape of the eye. Push up on your cheeks with your finger and see how your eye area changes.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)

N1666 said:


> "Ascended", this nigga looks like he kills cats in his basement or something


So did Ramirez and girls are still simping for him on tiktok


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 4, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Aesthetically my ass, its all useless when u look like u ran away from mental hospital. A chubby guy with nice cologne and funny personality would have more romantic success than that guy on the photo


sean o pry has similar eyes and he always does well on tinder experiments


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jun 4, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> sean o pry has similar eyes and he always does well on tinder experiments


cuz not aspie pics


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 4, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Aesthetically my ass, its all useless when u look like u ran away from mental hospital. A chubby guy with nice cologne and funny personality would have more romantic success than that guy on the photo


bluepilled subhuman


----------



## highT (Jun 4, 2021)

He already had really good bone structure if you look at his zygos in the before picture. So he’s already gl and then gets surgery to become even more gl. Seems pretty self-explanatory to me.


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

Literally almost no difference tbh. Also he looks sleep deprived as fuck.


----------



## kilgrave (Jun 4, 2021)

Most of the above is true, yet still one of the best before/afters to date.


----------



## Luke LLL (Jun 4, 2021)

Didn’t improve


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

nelson said:


> Didn’t improve


Massive cope. He has male model tier eye area now.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Jun 5, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> its all useless when u look like u ran away from mental hospital


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 6, 2021)

highT said:


> He already had really good bone structure if you look at his zygos in the before picture. So he’s already gl and then gets surgery to become even more gl. Seems pretty self-explanatory to me.


he was already pretty gl before the surgery I agree. but im talking about his eye area only, no one has ascended their eye area that hard with infraorbital rim implants as much that Ive seen


----------



## reptiles (Jun 28, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> he was already pretty gl before the surgery I agree. but im talking about his eye area only, no one has ascended their eye area that hard with infraorbital rim implants as much that Ive seen



Yeah im wondering as well tbqh did he say surgeon? Maybe he payed more for extra care


----------



## Linoob (Jun 28, 2021)

1. Already had a good base

2. Swelling


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 30, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Yeah im wondering as well tbqh did he say surgeon? Maybe he payed more for extra care


he didnt, no. but from what I read it was some surgeon in latvia but dont know how trustworthy the source is


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jun 30, 2021)

Linoob said:


> 1. Already had a good base
> 
> 2. Swelling


doesnt explain how is eye area changed COMPLETELY.

infraorbital rim implants should only get rid of tear trough/undereye hollows


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 30, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> (had makeup on


----------



## Linoob (Jun 30, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> doesnt explain how is eye area changed COMPLETELY.
> 
> infraorbital rim implants should only get rid of tear trough/undereye hollows



Swelling literally explains this.

IYKYK


----------

